# E.howard Series Iii Kw



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

E.Howard Series III,KW,15 jewels,Mershon's patent,serial No 15936 made between 1861 to 1871.Howards are one on my favorite maker's of pocket watches this is a little diferent than most keywinds you wind it and change the time from the back most American keywinds you wind it from the back and change the time from the front.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice pocket watch, is the case engraved or is it just plain.

Any photo's of the case.

Welcome to the forum.

:thumbup:

Rabbit


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Rabbit said:


> Nice pocket watch, is the case engraved or is it just plain.
> 
> Any photo's of the case.
> 
> ...


It's ingraved on the inside cover and a little on the out side when I have time today I will post photo's of both.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are photo's of the case.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Quality! Wow...

What an amazing watch! I love Howard, on some day I must have one too.

Andreas


----------

